# Wait time...



## rdpx (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi

If I have a Silvia and turn it on, how long is it before I can make a coffee?

I have read that you need to wait thirty minutes for it to heat up, is that true?

R


----------



## ImthatGuy (Dec 4, 2015)

It's common practice. The idea is to make sure that the group head has warmed up so the water is still at optimum temperature when it reaches the coffee.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You can speed up the process by running water through the group, with portafilter attached, when the thermostat light has signalled boiler is at operating temp.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Best in mind my answers in the other thread you have posted .


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Mine is switched on as one of my first jobs in the morning and by the time I've had a shower etc it's ready to use - at the weekends when there's a bit more time I give it a good 20 mins to heat up.


----------



## rdpx (Jul 18, 2016)

Jacko112 said:


> Mine is switched on as one of my first jobs in the morning and by the time I've had a shower etc it's ready to use - at the weekends when there's a bit more time I give it a good 20 mins to heat up.


So less than twenty minutes - how long would you say you're leaving it on a weekday?

R


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Please don't this the wrong way - it's friendly advise honest - I know you have one order - been there done that. Had a Silvia - grew tired of the hoops I had to jump through to get decent shots . These hoops may be acceptable to you tho . IF you google and check other forums , they will talk about 15-20 mins to get the boiler and the group up to temp . The shorter time would reflect flushing water through The group - not ideal as the tank isn't massive and it doesn't auto fill the boiler .

If your waiting for someone to come along and tell you it's ok after 10 mins and no need to temp surf - that's fine , it may be what you want to hear. , won't make it correct tho .

In the end you can make coffee with a silva after 10 mins - it's likely it won't be up to temp . if you don't have a grinder and a tamper and some scales and some decent fresh coffee them the warm up time is gonna be the least of your factors in the quality of coffee you will make .


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

About 25 mins


----------



## rdpx (Jul 18, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Please don't this the wrong way - it's friendly advise honest ......
> 
> In the end you can make coffee with a silva after 10 mins - it's likely it won't be up to temp . if you don't have a grinder and a tamper and some scales and some decent fresh coffee them the warm up time is gonna be the least of your factors in the quality of coffee you will make .


Thanks... I think fixing the old one and learning to use it properly is our best way forward at the moment.


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

The way forward is a timeswitch, mine's set to switch on 15 mins before my alarm - Let the dog out, shower, feed dog etc, make coffee, works fine.

Having said that, I'd fix your old machine & buy a grinder, (second hand Titan)

The silvia is fine on a timeswitch, but like any machinery, as boots says, without an auto fill, you need to keep an eye on the solenoid and the steam valve, to make sure not dumping any water, I keep a shot glass under my steam wand, to give me an indication, if in doubt you'd run a quick flush to see if the boiler level was down. (In practice this has been just fine for a couple of years now)

Postscript: I wouldn't buy a silvia new, but £200 second hand, they are a solid machine that is easily modified, if I was looking to replace mine for another pump machine the brewtus on sale on here is nearly twice the price of a new Silvia, but better value (to my mind).


----------

